# shipping to Australia



## geckointernet (May 27, 2009)

Hi,
im moving back to Sydney from Vancouver in October. I've got a few personal items that i wanted to ship back via surface mail. I think ill be able to get the lot into 3 large boxes. I've been looking on google but have been unable to find a company with reasonable shipping rates. Most seem to specialise to large moves, like moving a whole house or room. Can anyone recommend a company for smaller freight?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

geckointernet said:


> Hi,
> im moving back to Sydney from Vancouver in October. I've got a few personal items that i wanted to ship back via surface mail. I think ill be able to get the lot into 3 large boxes. I've been looking on google but have been unable to find a company with reasonable shipping rates. Most seem to specialise to large moves, like moving a whole house or room. Can anyone recommend a company for smaller freight?


The question is 'how large is large?'. How about mailing them surface mail to Oz?
How about taking them on the plane as excess baggage? I have seen people taking what I consider huge boxes on planes. I don't know how the costs of these two ideas would pan out but it shouldn't be difficult to find out.


----------



## geckointernet (May 27, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> The question is 'how large is large?'. How about mailing them surface mail to Oz?
> How about taking them on the plane as excess baggage? I have seen people taking what I consider huge boxes on planes. I don't know how the costs of these two ideas would pan out but it shouldn't be difficult to find out.


The boxes i have are t-chest boxes around 60 x 40 x 40 cm & 40 - 60 kg in weight.
I wanted to mail them surface but canada post only seem to offer airmail for parcels upto 30kg. I couldnt find anything on their website about surface mail. The cost for 1 30kg parcel was $600


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

geckointernet said:


> The boxes i have are t-chest boxes around 60 x 40 x 40 cm & 40 - 60 kg in weight.
> I wanted to mail them surface but canada post only seem to offer airmail for parcels upto 30kg. I couldnt find anything on their website about surface mail. The cost for 1 30kg parcel was $600


Gecko,

I just read of what's known as GROUPAGE in the moving/shipping business. Apparently International Shippers put together containers to carry goods for businesses/people like yourself who do not have enough for one container. Try contacting some in Vancouver and see if that's available to you.


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

geckointernet said:


> The boxes i have are t-chest boxes around 60 x 40 x 40 cm & 40 - 60 kg in weight.
> I wanted to mail them surface but canada post only seem to offer airmail for parcels upto 30kg. I couldnt find anything on their website about surface mail. The cost for 1 30kg parcel was $600



They must have changed their website because we were just using it about a month ago to calculate costs to ship boxes to Australia.

I'd suggest taking a box to a Canada Post outlet to see if they can give you some quotes - International Surface Mail would be the most economical but it will take a while to get to the destination.

What if you re-packed the boxes so that they aren't heavier than 30kgs? It might make for an extra box or two but at least you will be able to send them.

We are thinking of using MATCO/UniGroup International to move us. We aren't moving furniture, only personal stuff but there's too much to send via the post.


Best of luck!


----------



## pegasus66 (Jan 7, 2010)

We will be moving with the bare essentials, but the bare essentials add up to about 40 carton boxes. (Mostly the expensive dinner set from the in-laws. Hope the Villeroy and Boch make it there more or less intact!). I have received a quote from an international shipping company. Hope this helps you get an idea!



42 cartons on pallettes / 4.123 cbm / max 1240 kg / personal usage items
===================================================
- Transport from Switzerland residence to FOB Hamburg: AUD832.--
- See freight to CFR Sydney: EUR 324.-- all in
- Transport from CFR Sydney to final destination in suburbs: USD 1360.--

transport to final destination includes:

- Importformalitäten und Dokumente
- Port Charges
- Quarantine Inspection
- Zollabfertigung
- Transport bis Residenz Chatswood, Parterre, ohne Heavy Lift

excludes:
======
- Transportversicherung
- Duties / Taxes, if any
- Difficult Access surcharge
- storage / demurrage, beyond Schenker's control
- unforseen charges


----------



## pegasus66 (Jan 7, 2010)

It seems to be terribly expensive to transport stuff from CFR Sydney to the final destination. Here is a quote to do just that for a 20-foot-container (it will not cost much less to do a couple of pallettes.)

Clearance & delivery A$2550.00
Quarantine fees A$507.00
Port charges A$485.00


----------

